# She is an idiot



## MingRaymond

Chinese ：她是白癡。
Italian: Essa è un' idiota.
French: Elle est une idiote.

Other languages, please.


----------



## Jad

*German* Sie ist ein Idiot (?)


----------



## Whodunit

Jad said:
			
		

> *German* Sie ist ein Idiot (?)



Very rare, but grammatically better:

Sie ist eine Idiotin.


----------



## MingRaymond

謝謝,merci, grazie, danke


----------



## Merlin

Tagalog:
Siya ay idiyota. 
(Wherein "siya" can either be male or female. Not really sure about "idiyota" though) Corrections are welcome. Hehehehehe...


----------



## meili

Perhaps we can also say in Tagalog:
Siya ay isang mangmang - _She is an idiot_
Siya - can be male or female.
ay - is, are
isa (ng) - one, an, only, a
Idiot is an ignorant, or a foolish or a stupid person and right now the only equivalent I can find is mangmang.


----------



## Merlin

meili said:
			
		

> Perhaps we can also say in Tagalog:
> Siya ay isang mangmang - _She is an idiot_
> Siya - can be male or female.
> ay - is, are
> isa (ng) - one, an, only, a
> Idiot is an ignorant, or a foolish or a stupid person and right now the only equivalent I can find is mangmang.


 
Well just as I thought. We have a number of words that can replace "idiot" in Tagalog. Muchisimas Gracias!


----------



## Mita

Spanish: Ella es una idiota.


----------



## Lancel0t

meili said:
			
		

> Perhaps we can also say in Tagalog:
> Siya ay isang mangmang - _She is an idiot_
> Siya - can be male or female.
> ay - is, are
> isa (ng) - one, an, only, a
> Idiot is an ignorant, or a foolish or a stupid person and right now the only equivalent I can find is mangmang.


 
Another translation for idiot in FILIPINO,

She is an idiot - Siya ay Tanga! but this is an offensive word. So avoid using it.


----------



## marco_bcn

Romanian: 

"Ea e o idioată."

Hope it helps,

Marco


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: _Ela é uma idiota,_ or simply _É uma idiota._


----------



## superromu

MingRaymond said:
			
		

> Chinese ：她是白癡。
> Italian: Essa è un' idiota.
> French: Elle est une idiote.
> 
> Other languages, please.


french : c'est une idiote (not elle but c')


----------



## alby

ona je idiot - croatian


----------



## Camui

Japanese: [Informal]

彼女は馬鹿だ (kanojo wa baka da)


----------



## Noedatorre

Galego:

"ela é unha idiota" or "ela é unha parva"


----------



## Elisa68

Italian: 

(Lei) è un'idiota.




EDIT: see my post #18


----------



## Whodunit

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Italian:
> 
> (Lei) è un idiota.


 
un??? Isn't "idiota" feminine? Why then "un"? I would have said "È una idiota".


----------



## Elisa68

Whodunit said:
			
		

> un??? Isn't "idiota" feminine? Why then "un"? I would have said "È una idiota".


You are perfectly right. I forgot an apostrophe because _una_ in front of a vowel becomes _un'._

I was thinking of somebody in particular and this is to remind me that I do not have to be mean!!!!



EDIT: as for the word idiota is both masculine and feminine
_lui è un idiota_.


----------



## martinemussies

Ze is een idioot. = She is an idiot.
Hij is een idioot. = He is an idiot.

But I would say "Ze is niet goed snik", or
"Ze is gestoord" what means something 
like "She's out of her mind" - "She's crazy".


----------



## Anna Più

Catalan: Ella és (una) idiota


----------



## yasemin

o bir aptal (turkish)

by the way, in turkish there is not a differentiation like feminine and masculine words.
'o' means both she and he.


----------



## Hakro

Finnish:
Hän on idiootti


----------



## Domy

superromu said:
			
		

> french : c'est une idiote (not elle but c')


 
You could say 'c'est une idiote', as Superromu said or
'elle est une idiote'


----------



## kmaro

latvian:vina ir idiote
russian: она идиотка


----------



## ceann-feachd

Tha i na h-amadan. (Scottish Gaelic)
Hún er hálfvit. (Icelandic)

Also, perhaps it was too much Hogan's heroes as a kid, but I've always been inclined to use "Dummkopf" in German.


----------



## elroy

Arabic: *إنها غبية* _(innaha ghabiyyatun)_


----------



## SpiceMan

Camui said:
			
		

> 彼女は馬鹿だ (kanojo wa baka da)


 Also in japanese, 彼女はアホや (kanojo wa aho ya) for the Kansai area.

baka is the usual word in the kanto area (tokyo, yokohama), aho being offensive.
In the Kansai area (osaka, kyoto) its the other way around.


----------



## Pivra

เธอ(หล่อน) เป็นคนไม่ฉลาด 

Ther (Lhon) Pen Kon Mai Chlad

Ther= She ( if use as 3rd person singular) or You both masc. and femn.
Lhon= You femn. or She


----------



## Tekeli-li! Tekeli-li!

Czech:

[Ona] je blbá = she's dumb (ona - she - isn't necessary unless you want to put some emphasis on it)
Je to kráva = literally "she's a cow", a very common insult to women implying stupidity.

The literal translation of "she's an idiot" would be "ona je idiot", but this isn't used as "idiot" is markedly masculine and the mismatch with "ona" ("she") makes it sound very weird. You could say "je to idiot", but that defaults to "he's an idiot" since "idiot" is the only word in that sentence that contains a gender (apart from "to", but that's more of an auxiliary here). The logical feminine counterpart to "idiot" would be "idiotka", but I've never actually seen this.

Also, I have way too much time.


----------



## gorbatzjov

Dutch: Ze/Zij is een idoot (grammatically better would be: Ze/Zij is een idiote).
Ze = without emphasis on her
Zij = with emphasis on her


----------



## Gremli Skremli

Norwegian: Hun er en idiot. (Or "dust", a word I like better, less international though.)


----------



## Josh_

elroy said:
			
		

> Arabic: *إنها غبية* _(innaha ghabiyyatun)_


 *غبية*  really has more of a connotation of being stupid, even though an idiot is stupid.  I think a more accurate term would be* عبيطة *('abiiTatun) or* معتوهة *(ma'tuuhatun).


Hebrew:
*היא אידיוטית
*(hee eedee'oteet)or*
היא מטומטמת
*(hee metoomtemet)
*
*


----------



## elroy

Josh Adkins said:
			
		

> *غبية* really has more of a connotation of being stupid, even though an idiot is stupid. I think a more accurate term would be* عبيطة *('abiiTatun) or* معتوهة *(ma'tuuhatun).


 
Indeed, the definition of an idiot is "a foolish or stupid person."

The translations you suggest carry connotations beyond that, namely clumsy and clueless (almost self-destructive) respectively.


----------



## Areté

Swedish: Hon är en idiot. 

Idiot seems to be quite an international word, right? =)


----------



## Zanos

Greek:Είναι ηλίθια(Ine ilithia)


----------



## Negg

persian:  khareh


----------



## Negg

elroy said:
			
		

> Indeed, the definition of an idiot is "a foolish or stupid person."
> 
> The translations you suggest carry connotations beyond that, namely clumsy and clueless (almost self-destructive) respectively.


 
Here, the Arabic people I know always use 'hmarr (for boys) & 'hmara (for girls) Is this the same? Is this also classic arabic (TV, ...) or not?


----------



## Outsider

Areté said:
			
		

> Idiot seems to be quite an international word, right? =)


It's a word of Greek origin (from _idios_, "private", "alone"), though I see that modern Greek uses a different one.


----------



## Zanos

Outsider said:
			
		

> It's a word of Greek origin (from _idios_, "private", "alone"), though I see that modern Greek uses a different one.



It's true and it's kind of funny because in modern greek the word "ιδιωτης"(idiotis) means "private" which apparently has nothing to do with "idiot".Or maybe it does....


----------



## elroy

Negg said:
			
		

> Here, the Arabic people I know always use 'hmarr (for boys) & 'hmara (for girls) Is this the same? Is this also classic arabic (TV, ...) or not?


 
"Hmaar" (حمار) and "Hmaara" (حمارة) mean "donkey" and "female donkey" respectively, both in standard and colloquial Arabic.

They are used to mean "stupid" in colloquial Arabic, but such usage should be avoided in standard Arabic.


----------



## Negg

ok I see. Thanks. ;-)


----------



## Tyfo

The danish translation is exactly the same as the norwegian;

"Hun er en idiot."


----------



## kevinleihuang

Chinese Madrin: 她是一个白痴


----------



## toenail

Norwegian, norsk

Hun er en idiot

(its the same in danish i think)


whoops I didn't see you there at first Tyfo...
yes its exactly the same in norwegian and danish.... our beautiful languages..


----------



## mahaz

In Urdu transliteration:

Wo bohat ahmak hai.


----------



## mahaz

well in Punjabi it might be as:

Transliteration: O waddi makhbu-tal-ahwas haigi aa.


----------



## n3wt

> Chinese Madrin: 她是一个白痴



The one I hear most often at work is : 她是傻瓜。 (Ta shi sha gua) is the meaning slightly different?


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

Latin: Ea stulta est.


----------



## Roshini

Siya ay isang mangmang - _She is an idiot _
_or_
She is an idiot - Siya ay Tanga!
Why don't we say siya ay isang Tanga?


----------



## Roshini

In Malay would be ..... Dia seorang yang bodoh! 

Dia here can be used for either male or female.
bodoh here can also give meaning to stupid, fool.


----------



## Rois

is amadán í- irish language!


----------



## macta123

In Hindi 
 Vah ek budhu hain.

In Malayalm
 Avall oru manDi aNu


----------



## ceann-feachd

An idiomatic way to say it in Gaelic:

'S e amadan a tha innte.

Literally: It is an idiot that is in her.


----------



## linguist786

macta123 said:
			
		

> In Hindi
> Vah ek budhu hain.


I think "buddhu" rather means "thicko". I have looked in my Hindi dictionary, and for "idiot" it says "jarbuddhee" (जड़बुद्धि), jaramti (जड़मति) and "murkh" (मूर्ख)

weird.. i've never heard those terms used! 
Have you ever heard "Wo bilkul murkh hai!" ?

I think if it _was_ said, i'd understand it, but it's just that I've never heard it. But then again, i don't live in India!


----------



## Bienvenidos

Persian (Farsi):

*ú ghul us
*
The sound in the second word one that not many other languages have, so I wrote it as GH. It's like when your about to spit out your toothpaste  
Otherwise, *ú gul us*, pronounced with a regular G, means she's a rose! 
* Bien*


----------



## pink-skys

for simple saying.. in tagalog. it's

tanga siya! she's stupid!


----------



## melop

Latin:
_Stulta est_! "Ea" is usually omitted. 
Or I guess you can emphasize by using:
_Stultissima est!_


----------



## Mirna

croatian : Ona je idiot.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: 
Ona je idiot. (Она је идиот.)

I hope you need this  for scholarly reasons (psychology) and not to offend someone . Although I believe that the word "idiot" is no longer used as a scientific  term for people with a very low IQ level. 

Pozdrav!


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish:
O bir    salak
   "      geri zekalı
   "      ahmak
   "      aptal


----------



## zaigucis

kmaro said:


> latvian:viņa ir idiote
> russian: она идиотка


----------



## Tennis

Russian: онa дурa
Vietnamese: Cô ta là con ngố/ngốc


----------



## spakh

yasemin said:


> o bir aptal (turkish)
> 
> by the way, in turkish there is not a differentiation like feminine and masculine words.
> 'o' means both she and he.


 
'o bir idiot' is also possible and 'o' is used for it as well as she and he.


----------



## Heba

elroy said:


> Arabic: *إنها غبية* _(innaha ghabiyyatun)_


 
How about: *إنها مغفلة*


----------



## bb3ca201

Rois said:


> is amadán í- irish language!


 
in Scottish Gaelic, it can be said the same way -- but more colloquially, it becomes 

Se amadan a th'innte!


----------



## raptor

Can "dummkopf" also be used to replace "idiotin" in German?

I've heard dummkopf used several times, but never idiotin (though I've never lived in a German-speaking community).


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, _ŝi estas idioto_.


----------



## Encolpius

in Hungarian:

*Hülye.* (both man and woman)


----------



## Kanes

Bulgarian: idiotka e


----------



## Trisia

marco_bcn said:


> Romanian:
> 
> "Ea e o idioată."
> 
> Hope it helps,
> 
> Marco



No need for "ea," really.

_E o idioată._


----------

